# tiger desktop background



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

I had this idea to make a tiger and a wolf desktop(my two favorite animals)
tell me what you think of them. Also if you want you can use them!
http://img193.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tigers1gu.jpg
http://img193.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wolves8um.jpg


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I like the wolf one. I cringe a LOT when I see white tigers, so the first one just makes me sad, but the artwork is good.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

That is cute!


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> I like the wolf one. I cringe a LOT when I see white tigers, so the first one just makes me sad



why is that?


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Do you know the history of breeding white tigers, and how cruel and horrible it is?


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

well actually I guess I don't were they created in captivity?
I do know how cruel people treat them.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Worse than that. Why don't you read this article -- it is very helpful and informative. 

http://www.bigcatrescue.org/white_tigers.htm


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

Oh wow. That truly is horrible.  
How can people be so greedy and cruel? That is just wrong.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Yes. Which is why I get sad when I see white tigers -- the only reason they haven't died out due to their inability to survive in the wild is due to those greedy and ignorant people. When I think of all of the poor innocent lives that were brought into this world and then killed just to have a showier, rarer animal...it makes me ill.


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> Yes. Which is why I get sad when I see white tigers -- the only reason they haven't died out due to their inability to survive in the wild is due to those greedy and ignorant people. When I think of all of the poor innocent lives that were brought into this world and then killed just to have a showier, rarer animal...it makes me ill.


it just makes me sick.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Nice job on the wallpaper.

Thats really quite sad about the white tigers. I really had no idea, and I can honestly say I'll never look at a white tiger the same way again. Thanks for sharing that info.


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

Very cool!!!


----------



## AmberD (Dec 29, 2003)

This is Kenny Rogers, who lives at Turpentine Creek Wildlife Refuge in Arkansas, where I spent last summer










Kenny lives with his brother, Willie, who is orange and so severely cross-eyed that he can't see properly or walk in a straight line. Their parents are brother and sister, and their owner was breeding them as often as possible and selling whatever cubs survived for enough money to make the dead and deformed cubs worth it.


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

that is horrible! The poor parents! At least he and his brother are safe but its still soo sad!


----------

